# Sticky  Spaying & Neutering Thread



## zoe6660

*I Created This to help people to understand more about the topic, this isnt created for people to agree or disagree its for people who can help and give advice on after care and experience after surgery.
Also Here will be Tip on how to get vouchers, Discounts on Getting your dog done.
*
A Bit About it (from Spaying & Neutering - Dog Care - Dogs.co.uk)

Spaying & Neutering

Spaying or neutering your dog can seem cruel, but if your dog or bitch is not spayed or neutered, the results can be far more serious, particularly if litter after litter of unwanted puppies are born. There are two camps when it comes to spay and neuter surgery, those who agree with it, and those who oppose it.

Those for spaying and neutering include many dog shelters and rescue groups, who often sterilise all of the animals that they adopt. Some advocacy groups believe that spaying and neutering should be law for all dogs and cats. Many dog owners believe that dogs should not be allowed to create unwanted litters.

On the opposite side of the spectrum, there are many pet owners and animal care workers who think that sterilising animals is cruel, and that pets shouldn't have to lose their reproductive capacity. The cost of the surgery also prevents some families from having it done. Furthermore, myths about canine reproduction can put people off (including dogs turning into wimps, and bitches becoming fat.)

What does spaying or neutering a dog actually do?

Neutering male dogs often means that they roam less, mark territory less, and are less dominant with humans and other animals. Neutered dogs are often healthier. Female dogs who have been spayed suffer less from heat cycles that can lead to personality changes.

Dogs and bitches do not gain weight simply through sterilisation; this is controlled by diet and exercise, or genetic precondition.

Is surgery for spaying or neutering a dog expensive?

Many animal experts believe that spaying and neutering surgery should be free in order to encourage dog owners to sterilise their pets. The surgery is comparatively major, however, and particularly amongst bitches who have already had a litter it can be difficult and time-consuming. The operation includes pre-surgical exams, anaesthetisation, preparation and the actual surgery itself.

Taking responsibility for dogs who have not been spayed or neutered

Those pet owners who have taken the decision not to spay their bitches or neuter their dogs have a right to their choice, but they should take responsibility for their animal. For instance, if a dog has a surprise or unwanted (by the owner) litter, then the following essentials must be remembered:

The bitch must have excellent nutrition and vet care during and following the birth
The owner should stay with the bitch during a birth, in order to clean and dry the puppies and deal with any problems during the pregnancy or delivery
The puppies must be kept warm and the whelping area must be kept clean
The puppies should be kept for at least eight weeks
The pups should have basic healthcare before being sold/given


----------



## zoe6660

The Dog Trust
Dogs Trust - Subsidised Neutering
Subsidised neutering is available from Dogs Trust for people on means-tested benefits within certain areas.

Our scheme is available to anyone on a means-tested benefit (Income support; Jobseeker’s Allowance; Working tax credit; Housing Benefit; Council Tax Benefit; Pension Credit or a tenant of the NI Housing Executive) in any of our campaign regions; these are the North of England, Wales and Northern Ireland. We have a list of vets that are taking part in this scheme in each of these regions, and their details are available from our hotline on 0845 606 3036 .

*If you are on one of the benefits listed you simply take along some proof of your benefit when taking the dog in to be neutered, and the vet will only charge £30 in UK regions or £15 in Northern Ireland; the rest of the cost will be settled with us directly by the vet.*

People who are not in receipt of one of these benefits, but are in need of help, need to write us a letter applying for assistance, showing proof of any other benefits they receive so we can decide whether to allow them to use the scheme or not. We consider each case on its own merits and will reply to all letters within a few days. If we can help, the applicant will be sent a letter to show the vet confirming that they are allowed to use the subsidised neutering scheme.

The address to write to is:

Campaigns Department
Dogs Trust
17 Wakley Street
London
EC1V 7RQ


----------



## Pouchie

Thank you for starting this thread.

Much more constructive than hijacking someone else's thread who has already done the deed.

Thanks :no1:


----------



## PrettyxPerfection

Is there any chance this could be made a sticky so it stays up,

also see if we can sort details out for why cats need to be neutered and spayed as well as the health benefits to it :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

*WHY NEUTER CATS ? *
*There are 21,000 reasons why you should get your cat neutered - because that's potentially how many offspring could result from one un-neutered female cat and her descendants in just seven years!*

*There is a cat over-population crisis in the UK today, which results in 1,000's of healthy but unwanted cats and kittens being destroyed EVERY DAY because there are not enough homes to go round. This sad fact is true also for dogs, and neutering is the only humane answer. *
*Neutering your cats, male or female, is the best and most humane way of reducing the stray cat population, helping lower the instances of F.I.V. and fight-injuries, and preventing healthy cats from being destroyed.*

*FEMALE CATS - 'Shouldn't we let her have one litter?' *

It is a complete myth that a female cat should be allowed to have one litter. There is no biological or psychological benefit to the cat whatsoever. If you allow your female cat to have a litter, and manage to find homes for the kittens, they have then used up homes that kittens sitting in a rescue centre could have had, which may then end up being destroyed. 
Many female cats come into season, get chased far from their home by un-neutered males and end up completely lost, pregnant, and living on the streets. This is how feral cat colonies are formed. They struggle to survive, often hungry, and frequently becoming sick or injured.​ 
Many stray, un-neutered males carry the FIV virus, and female cats are often infected if they are bitten during mating. Males often infect each other with FIV or feline leukaemia when fighting over a female.​A female cat should be neutered (spayed) at 5 - 6 months but can be neutered at any age. Neutering can be done earlier, provided the kitten is in good health, but you will need to be guided by your vet. To prevent unwanted litters, your kitten should be kept indoors until it is neutered. Even if your cat is to be kept as an 'indoor cat', it is kinder to neuter her, as she will still come into season, which is very frustrating for her and for you. Un-neuterd females are also more at risk of developing cystic ovaries and the potentially fatal pyometra.

*MALE CATS - if you love them, get them neutered! *

When an un-neutered male reaches maturity, he will begin to roam further afield in his quest for females, exposing himself to territory battles with other males, and risking his life on busy roads. Those that roam too far will join the UK's estimated two and a half MILLION strays living on the streets today, and face a very bleak future.
Un-neutered male cats are very aggressive towards other cats, particularly other un-neutered males. Their fights result in horrific bite injuries, abscesses, damaged eyes, and infections such as FIV. With no-one to take them to the vet, many injuries become infected, and often result in death.
Male cats should be neutered at six months, but can be neutered at any age thereafter. If your cat is kept indoors, neutering is still the best option. Neutering will prevent him from become sexually frustrated and continually trying to escape, and will also save you from the smelly problem of urine-spraying. Having the snip will not 'change his personality', that is another common myth without any basis in fact.



£ £ £... Help! It's too expensive! - Need Help with Neutering Costs..? 
For many people, neutering their pets is simply too expensive, but DON'T PANIC - help is at hand! If you are receiving benefit, are a pensioner, or are on a low income you can get low-cost, and sometimes even no-cost, neutering as follows:​CATS PROTECTION Neutering Vouchers: 
CP Vouchers cover roughly half the cost of the average neutering / spaying charge. You can apply directly to any Cats Protection branch or shelter, who keep a supply of vouchers, or phone their national Helpline on 03000 12 12 12. You may be asked to fill in an application form and provide a copy of the cover of your benefit book to obtain the voucher. You will need to take the voucher to the vet when getting your cat neutered, and all you pay is the remaining balance. Cats Protection often have special FREE and £5 neutering offers – check for offers in your area: CP Neutering offers. 
.
RSPCA Neutering Vouchers: 
Low-cost neutering vouchers are available from most RSPCA branches. Contact your nearest branch, or if you don't have a branch near you, call their national helpline on: 0300 1234 555.PDSA PetAid Hospitals and practices 

PDSA PetAid offers free veterinary treatment for pets of those in receipt of certain benefits. Eligible clients of PDSA are offered reduced price neutering. For more information about eligibility, call freephone 0800 731 2502 or log onto www.pdsa.org.uk - Find your nearest PSDA PetAid hospital or PetAid veterinary practice here: www.pdsa.org.uk/pdsa-vet-care/eligibility

INDEPENDENT RESCUES Low Cost Neutering: 
Many independent rescue groups will help with neutering costs, or have arrangements with local vets for low cost neutering. Don't be afraid to ask, they all have the animal's welfare at heart. 


BEDFORDSHIRE: Spaywatch, Low cost animal neutering charity - Tel: 01733 370198 or Email: [email protected]
CAMBRIDGESHIRE: Spaywatch, Low cost animal neutering charity - Tel: 01733 370198 or Email: [email protected]
CHESHIRE (Cheadle): Greenbank Veterinary Clinic, 16 Northenden Road, Gatley Cheadle Cheshire SK8 4DN ~ Tel 0161 428 5655. Low-cost neutering and vaccinations (cats and dogs). 
ESSEX: Spaywatch, Low cost animal neutering charity - Tel: 01733 370198 or Email: [email protected]
GWYNEDD (West Gwynedd) Subsidised neutering for those on benefits (RSPCA), Tel: 01758 750356
HAMPSHIRE (Portsmouth): The Animal Support Awareness Programme (ASAP) spay/neuter scheme, call for details ~ Tel: 023 9223 1082 / 023 9279 6883
HAMPSHIRE (Southampton): RSPCA Southampton Clinic: 315 Shirley Rd., Southampton. Subsidised neutering and veterinary treatment for those on benefits. Tel: 023 8078 3000
HERTFORDSHIRE: Spaywatch, Low cost animal neutering charity - Tel: 01733 370198 or Email: [email protected]
IRELAND (Dublin): The Irish Blue Cross operates a low cost neutering scheme - cat or dog neutering costs around one-third of the normal cost. Tel: 01 416 3030 or Email: [email protected]
KENT (Canterbury / Folkestone / Deal / Dover / Thanet): MobiVet, a low cost mobile pet clinic: Male cat castration £25.00. Email: [email protected] Web: www.mobi-vet.co.uk
KENT (Maidstone): RSPCA Mid Kent, Maidstone & District ~ low cost neutering and assisted veterinary treatment at a weekly clinic for those on benefits or a low income. 72-74 Wheeler Street, Maidstone, Kent. Tel: 01622 812195. Website: www.midkentrspca.com
LANCASHIRE: Prevent Unwanted Pets (PUP) helping people on a low income towards the cost of having their dogs and cats spayed or neutered. Tel: 07772 722 709 
LANCASHIRE (Manchester): Greenbank Veterinary Clinic, 16 Northenden Road, Gatley Cheadle Cheshire SK8 4DN ~ Tel 0161 428 5655. Low-cost neutering and vaccinations (cats and dogs). 
LINCOLNSHIRE: Spaywatch, Low cost animal neutering charity - Tel: 01733 370198 or Email: [email protected]
LONDON: Spaywatch, Low cost animal neutering charity - Tel: 01733 370198 or Email: [email protected] 
LONDON (Camden): The London Beaumont Neutering Clinic: The clinic, in Camden, London is run jointly by Cats Protection and the National Canine Defence League, offering low cost netuering for dogs and cats. Tel: 020 7387 8134
LONDON (Canning Town): Celia Hammond Animal Trust - Low Cost Cat And Dog Neuter Clinic, 151-153, Barking Road, Canning Town, E16 4HQ. Tel: 02074 748 811. Offers low-cost neutering, vaccinations, microchipping, flea and worm treatments, dental work, and other treatments. 
Web: www.celiahammond.org
LONDON (Greater): Free and subsidised neutering and veterinary care for London’s pets, available to those on benefits, pensions or low income, and for stray cats. Neutering vouchers can be used at over 150 private and charity vets supporting the scheme throughout Greater London. Tel: 020 7355 1677 or write to: Free Cat Neutering Offer, Box 145, 2 Lansdowne Row, London, W1J 6HL. Download the PDF information booklet 
LONDON (Greater) - FREE neutering: For those on benefits or a pension, or who are caring for a stray or feral cat, or who simply can't afford private veterinary fees. (C4) North Thames, Tel: 08458 734782 or visit their website for details>> The Cat Care and Control Consortium
LONDON (Hammersmith): Blue Cross Animal Hospital, Argyle Place, King St. Tel: 020 8748 5150
LONDON (Holloway): RSPCA Sir Harold Harmsworth Memorial Hospital, 22 Sonderburg Road, Holloway, London N7 7QD ~ Low cost neutering for those receiving state benefits ~ Tel: 020 7272 6214
LONDON (Lewisham): Celia Hammond Animal Trust - Low Cost Cat And Dog Neuter Clinic, 233-235, Lewisham Way, London, SE4 1UY. Tel: 02086 912 100. Offers low-cost neutering, vaccinations, microchipping, flea and worm treatments, dental work, and other treatments. 
Web: www.celiahammond.org 
LONDON (North): Spay & Neuter and North London Animal Rescue - Tel: 07852166883
LONDON (South East): RSPCA London South East branch offer free cat neutering to those receipt of state benefits or on a low income. Call 07952 680 522 for a free neutering voucher. Please note this offer is limited due to a limited budget and you must live in the South East London area.
MIDLANDS (Birmingham): The Pet Vaccination Clinic: Low cost neutering for cats and dogs, 179 Lea Hall Road, Stelmford, Birmingham, B33 8JX. Tel: 0121 783 5085
MIDLANDS (Coventry): The Pet Vaccination Clinic: Low cost neutering for cats and dogs, 102 Moseley Avenue, Coventry, West Midlands, CV6 1HQ. Tel: 02476 594242
MIDLANDS (Nuneaton): The Pet Vaccination Clinic: Low cost neutering for cats and dogs, 44 Church Road, Nuneaton, West Midlands, CV10 8LD. Tel: 02476 386855 
NORFOLK: Spaywatch, Low cost animal neutering charity - Tel: 01733 370198 or Email: [email protected]
NORTHAMPTONSHIRE: Spaywatch, Low cost animal neutering charity - Tel: 01733 370198 or Email: [email protected]
NOTTINGHAMSHIRE: Prevent Unwanted Pets (PUP) helping people on a low income towards the cost of having their dogs and cats spayed or neutered. Tel: 07772 722 709 or Email: [email protected] Web: www.preventunwantedpets.co.uk, Reg. Charity: 702569
SUSSEX (Worthing, West Sussex): Worthing Animal Clinic, 30/32 Newland Road, Tel: 01903 202248, or email: [email protected] Website: www.worthinganimal.co.uk
YORKSHIRE (Bradford / Shipley): 'Petvax' - a low cost Veterinary Neutering and Vaccinating Clinic, Tel: 01274 597070, or visit their website: www.petvax.co.uk
YORKSHIRE WEST (Dewsbury): Richmond House Veterinary Centre offers permanently low rates for all dog and cat neutering, regardless of whether you are on benefits or not. Address: 4751 Savile Road, Dewsbury, West Yorks, WF12 9PW. Tel: 01924 462428


Taken from Reasons to get your Cat Neutered, and where to get Low Cost Neutering


----------



## corny girl

Great thread :2thumb:. Agree it should be a sticky.


If anyone has a branch of friends of the animals near them then they can get spaying & neutering done cheaply (they don't just offer this for cats & dogs but other species too). I have used them for 2 of mine (a dog & a bitch), you have to use a designated vet though. Here's their website... Home


----------



## Shell195

I think it should be a sticky too:no1:


----------



## vonnie

Excellent thread. I was thinking of starting one on 'responsible pet ownership' after reading the neutering discussion on the other thread. Should definitely be a sticky.


----------



## rach666

what a great thread,too many people dont bother to neuter there pets. becuase they feel bad on the boys,or they just let the females have one so called litter.
*BUT* healthwise MOST animals benefit from being neutered


----------



## Lover

Good topic, think this should be stickied, everything on here is very informative and it is part of buying a pet if your not going to breed then get them neutered, they benefit much more from this than being left uneutered.


----------



## Catherine896

My 2 youngest cats have just come back from being spayed today. I dont understand the logic behind people that just open the door to female cats and let them risk coming back pregnant. How stupid. Even those that let out males without being done is just as bad.

Fingers crossed people will see this thread and realise there is help available with the costs of neutering.


----------



## Pouchie

In light of the fact two threads have gone to the dogs today because people have accidentally bred a pet or perhaps needed more info, I will stick this as requested.

I do think it is much more constructive than getting upset with people when its too late for them to turn back the clock. 

Prevention is better than cure so lets hope lots of pets owners read this thread. Its definitely a subject worth discussing every so often to keep the rehoming/rescue issues fresh.


----------



## feorag

Yes! Great thread.


PrettyxPerfection said:


> why cats need to be neutered and spayed as well as the health benefits to it :2thumb:


The health benefits to neutering female cats in particular are very high.

Unfortunately a lot of people think that cats are like dogs and don't need to be neutered if they are kept away from male cats, but cats (and ferrets I've also learned) have a different reproductive cycle to animals such as dogs etc.

To put it bluntly (and every female reading this will now cross her legs!). The male's penis has backward facing barbs on it, so when he withdraws, it is extremely painful for the female, which is why most females have what is known as a "rage reaction" and will often try to attack the male and then she rolls! Some females roll once, some for a while, few don't roll at all, but this is more or less what happens when a female cat mates. It’s this stimulation by the male's penis that begins the ovulation process, but the eggs do not reach the uterus for about 24-30 hours, give or take depending on the queen. This is the reason why cats will continuously mate until the female's season is finished. 

And why, if your queen is mis-mated, you can rush her to the vets the following day or two and have her neutered without any ill effects, because technically she isn't even pregnant yet!

If a female isn't mated, then she doesn't ovulate and so she will come back into season again and again and again! Most females will have a period when they will stop having seasons, a lot of moggies don't have seasons over the winter, my pedigree Somalis "self-neutered" from about mid-May until September, it just depends, but then the whole cycle will start again!

Apart from the stress to the cat's system with this continual coming into season (and the seasons can get closer together with every one, so that the queen can be in season, out of it and back in it again within days) and the inevitable weight loss that comes with this, the biggest risk is a pyometra.

With every season, the womb is preparing for a pregnancy and if no pregnancy occurs the womb lining keeps on thickening. This can cause cysts and the fluids that the cysts create are an ideal breeding ground for bacteria. 

So a pyo is an infection inside the womb, like an abscess. If the entrance to the womb is not sealed by this infection, it's known as an "open pyo" and the queen will have a discharge which _*should*_ alert the owner to the fact that there is something wrong because she will be cleaning her bottom constantly. However, if the womb entrance becomes sealed then the infection and pus is building up inside the womb. It is also possible for the uterus to rupture, spilling the infection into the abdominal cavity. A queen with a closed pyo will not be cleaning herself, so the owner will have no knowledge that there is anything wrong until the poison gets into her system and she stops eating etc. More often than not this is too late for treatment and the cat more often than not dies.

I honestly can't stress too highly how important it is to neuter female cats if you aren't going to breed from them.


----------



## zoe6660

Thanks guy, im glad i got my two dogs done 
worth every penny..
also if people got info on more dogs cats and rodents like ferrets and rabbits coz they are common to get done too, that would be great x


----------



## Shell195

*RABBIT NEUTERING *


*Benefits of Neutering*​

Neutering will prevent unwanted pregnancies, as well as increasing life expectancy in females by up to 80% due to uterine cancer.


Rabbits are very sociable and neutering will calm them making them even more lovable. 


A vet can perform this procedure on a buck from 16 weeks of age. Females from around the age of 6-8 months.


The main reason to have your rabbit neutered is so you can keep more than one rabbit without them fighting or causing a population explosion. But there are other advantages too.​

Neutered rabbits are less aggressive and territorial, and are more easily litter-trained if you want to keep your pet indoors as a houserabbit.​



*Male rabbits*​



[SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0]Male rabbits (bucks) make responsive pets, but have the same drawbacks as tom cats if they're not castrated. Most are territorial and frequently spray urine, and aggression is a common problem. They will also have to live alone, which isn't fair on an animal that needs company.​



Neutered males are much happier and more relaxed. They can enjoy life without constantly looking for a mate and are less aggressive and smelly! Nearly all neutered males will stop spraying urine even if the operation is performed later in life.​



Castration is a relatively minor operation which can be performed as soon as the testicles descend although most vets wait until the rabbit is 4 or 5 months old, when the operation is easier to perform and the anaesthetic risk is reduced. The testicles are removed via the scrotum or lower abdomen.​




*Female rabbits*​



Having female rabbits (does) spayed is even more important. Most females become territorial and aggressive from sexual maturity onwards (4-6 months). They have repeated false pregnancies, and may growl at, scratch and bite their owners as well as attacking other rabbits. Keeping two females together - even if they are sisters - can make things worse.​












*Sussex Gold*​

*Spaying reduces and sometimes eliminates these behavioural problems. Spayed females are likely to live longer then their unspayed sisters. Up to 80% of unspayed female rabbits develop uterine cancer by 5 years of age.*​


Females who are not spayed when young and in good health may have to undergo the operation in later life if a pyometra (uterine infection) or cancer develops, although usually it is too late and the cancer has already spread. Spaying is a bigger operation than castration. It's usually performed when the rabbit is at least 4 or 5 months old. The uterus and both ovaries are removed via the abdomen.​




*Is it safe?*​



In the past, rabbits gained a reputation for being difficult to anaesthetise, but the risks of rabbit anaesthesia have fallen significantly in recent years. Surgery on healthy rabbits is almost as safe as in cats.​











*Sussex Gold*​




However, low risk does not mean no risk. Surgery on any animal can have unexpected complications. But for most rabbits the benefits of neutering far outweigh the very small risk.​



Older rabbits and those in poor health are more difficult to neuter safely. If your pet rabbit is older than 3 years or has medical problems (such as obesity, dental disease or "snuffles" and related disorders) you must discuss the risks and benefits with your vet in order to choose the best option for your pet.​



*How much does it cost?*​


As a very rough guide, expect to pay £35-60 for a male rabbit to be castrated and £45-80 to spay a female.​




*Pre-operative care*


Take your rabbit to the vet well before the operation date for a health check and to discuss the procedure. Ask if any preoperative blood tests are advised. Don't change the diet in the week or so before surgery. Rabbits can't vomit, so they don't need to be fasted before surgery. They should be offered food and water right up to the time of surgery and as soon as they wake up.


Neutering - Adorable Rabbits​

[/SIZE][/SIZE]


----------



## zoe6660

NEUTERING
SPAYING, CASTRATING AND VASECTOMISING
WHAT DOES IT ALL MEAN?
WHY IS IT IMPORTANT?


----------



## ginna

A very good thread, but there are a lot to be said for having a large dog castrated as you don't want a 12 stone mastiff type dog ,going off on one when he see's another dog. Our Rottie died four year ago he wasn't castrated and he was obedience trained to a high standard. but he was very aggressive with other dogs unfortunately he died as a routine check up showed he had an enlarged testicle, when he went in for it removing he died on the table after he was given the pre-med much to everyone's surprise. However he was 11years old if we had had him castrated he may have reached a very old age. So a much loved family pet is worth doing to prolong his time with you .


----------



## BecciBoo

zoe6660 said:


> *I Created This to help people to understand more about the topic, this isnt created for people to agree or disagree its for people who can help and give advice on after care and experience after surgery.
> Also Here will be Tip on how to get vouchers, Discounts on Getting your dog done.
> *
> A Bit About it (from Spaying & Neutering - Dog Care - Dogs.co.uk)
> 
> Spaying & Neutering
> 
> Spaying or neutering your dog can seem cruel, but if your dog or bitch is not spayed or neutered, the results can be far more serious, particularly if litter after litter of unwanted puppies are born. There are two camps when it comes to spay and neuter surgery, those who agree with it, and those who oppose it.
> 
> Those for spaying and neutering include many dog shelters and rescue groups, who often sterilise all of the animals that they adopt. Some advocacy groups believe that spaying and neutering should be law for all dogs and cats. Many dog owners believe that dogs should not be allowed to create unwanted litters.
> 
> On the opposite side of the spectrum, there are many pet owners and animal care workers who think that sterilising animals is cruel, and that pets shouldn't have to lose their reproductive capacity. The cost of the surgery also prevents some families from having it done. Furthermore, myths about canine reproduction can put people off (including dogs turning into wimps, and bitches becoming fat.)
> 
> What does spaying or neutering a dog actually do?
> 
> Neutering male dogs often means that they roam less, mark territory less, and are less dominant with humans and other animals. Neutered dogs are often healthier. Female dogs who have been spayed suffer less from heat cycles that can lead to personality changes.
> 
> Dogs and bitches do not gain weight simply through sterilisation; this is controlled by diet and exercise, or genetic precondition.
> 
> Is surgery for spaying or neutering a dog expensive?
> 
> Many animal experts believe that spaying and neutering surgery should be free in order to encourage dog owners to sterilise their pets. The surgery is comparatively major, however, and particularly amongst bitches who have already had a litter it can be difficult and time-consuming. The operation includes pre-surgical exams, anaesthetisation, preparation and the actual surgery itself.
> 
> Taking responsibility for dogs who have not been spayed or neutered
> 
> Those pet owners who have taken the decision not to spay their bitches or neuter their dogs have a right to their choice, but they should take responsibility for their animal. For instance, if a dog has a surprise or unwanted (by the owner) litter, then the following essentials must be remembered:
> 
> The bitch must have excellent nutrition and vet care during and following the birth
> The owner should stay with the bitch during a birth, in order to clean and dry the puppies and deal with any problems during the pregnancy or delivery
> The puppies must be kept warm and the whelping area must be kept clean
> The puppies should be kept for at least eight weeks
> The pups should have basic healthcare before being sold/given


It is also worth saying that female neutered dogs have a lower chance of developing mammary tumours. 
And male neutered dogs have a lower chance of developing prostate cancer.


----------



## westfielder

great thread!! does anyone know of anywhere in or near surrey that offers cheaper spaying as i have 3 bitches and cant afford to get them spayed but really want 2! even more so after reading this thread!


----------



## feorag

BecciBoo said:


> It is also worth saying that female neutered dogs have a lower chance of developing mammary tumours.
> And male neutered dogs have a lower chance of developing prostate cancer.


And female rabbits have a 60% plus chance of developing uterine cancer if they aren't spayed. 

If spayed they can live to over 10 years of age, even into their teens! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

westfielder said:


> great thread!! does anyone know of anywhere in or near surrey that offers cheaper spaying as i have 3 bitches and cant afford to get them spayed but really want 2! even more so after reading this thread!


 
RSPCA Chip & Snip Campaign - Free Neutering & Microchip For Cats, £50 Neutering & Microchip For Dogs in South East London.


----------



## robbie2

hi just had cariad spayed with the help of the dog warden in liverpool,phoned up and he came out with a voucher for the spay and microchiped both dogs, the voucher and chips were suplied on behalf of dogs trust,so people need to get in touch with dog wardens to see what is going on in there area,also st helens cat protection give out spay and neuter vouchers if on low income,all 4 of the cats are done and both my dogs,to add the cats are much happier, regards jeanette


----------



## westfielder

corny girl said:


> Great thread :2thumb:. Agree it should be a sticky.
> 
> 
> If anyone has a branch of friends of the animals near them then they can get spaying & neutering done cheaply (they don't just offer this for cats & dogs but other species too). I have used them for 2 of mine (a dog & a bitch), you have to use a designated vet though. Here's their website... Home


 
thanks for this, i am getting 1 of my dogs spayed next week because of this and i am hoping to get the other 2 done asap


----------



## westfielder

We have 1 of our dogs going to get spayed 2moz(thanks to this thread) but she is very lively and energetic and we r worried if on Friday when she gets left alone would we b better leaving her alone rather than with our other dogs so she doesn't get too excited? Just don't want her hurting herself lol


----------



## Tds79

Just had my girl done today and she is a very lively dog and vet has advised not to leave her (not that she ever gets left )for 48 hours, and thats even with a buster collar on. 
Also dont know if its been mentioned but anyone needing help with the cost get in contact with spaywatch.


----------



## amanda.saunders

*Spaying and Neutering Thread*

Hi - MOST Councils offer help towards these operations. Through I believe to be the enviromental services section. Ask you local council for a voucher - I think you have to fill forms in but they give you a list of vets in the area that will do this operation for a small fee.:welcome:


----------



## zoe6660

Ive started a facebook group and im going to start listing places that will neuter free or cheaper to help people with low income 

Graigle, Graig Fach, Machynlleth, Powys SY20 8BB
37 High St, Tywyn, Gwynedd LL36 9AE
Special Offers
Microchipping for only £10.20 - while stocks last
*Free neutering of farm dogs, all we need is proof of the farm holding number.*
Neutering assistance application form | Farnham Cats


----------



## zoe6660

Did anyone see the blue cross undercover boss? how sad


----------



## dizzylynn

zoe6660 said:


> The Dog Trust
> Dogs Trust - Subsidised Neutering
> Subsidised neutering is available from Dogs Trust for people on means-tested benefits within certain areas.
> 
> Our scheme is available to anyone on a means-tested benefit (Income support; Jobseeker’s Allowance; Working tax credit; Housing Benefit; Council Tax Benefit; Pension Credit or a tenant of the NI Housing Executive) in any of our campaign regions; these are the North of England, Wales and Northern Ireland. We have a list of vets that are taking part in this scheme in each of these regions, and their details are available from our hotline on 0845 606 3036 .
> 
> *If you are on one of the benefits listed you simply take along some proof of your benefit when taking the dog in to be neutered, and the vet will only charge £30 in UK regions or £15 in Northern Ireland; the rest of the cost will be settled with us directly by the vet.*
> 
> People who are not in receipt of one of these benefits, but are in need of help, need to write us a letter applying for assistance, showing proof of any other benefits they receive so we can decide whether to allow them to use the scheme or not. We consider each case on its own merits and will reply to all letters within a few days. If we can help, the applicant will be sent a letter to show the vet confirming that they are allowed to use the subsidised neutering scheme.
> 
> The address to write to is:
> 
> Campaigns Department
> Dogs Trust
> 17 Wakley Street
> London
> EC1V 7RQ


When I called regarding this they said they dont do this anymore.


----------



## bampoisongirl

Can anyone point me in the direction of free/discounted neutering for my male cat in nottingham? I'm not on benefits but would be nice if I can get it a bit cheaper that 44 quid lol


----------



## PPVallhunds

Just came across this paper about health and spaying and neuter dogs. I found it very intresting so thought i would share. It doesnt mention behavioral or population control though just health.

http://www.naiaonline.org/pdfs/LongTermHealthEffectsOfSpayNeuterInDogs.pdf


----------



## Bab1084

Thank you  I've had 3 of mine done only the 1 left to do!


----------



## amanda.saunders

*Castration*

I had my great Dane done when he was 5years old, he had been no trouble non aggressive and brilliant. However after he was done he nearly bled to death after surgery and was in and out of the vets for more than 2 weeks.Anyway the long and the short of it was he turned aggressive attacked a German shepherd and nearly killed it, he cleared the gate and was gone. It took a metal clothes prop to make him let go. I made the decision to have him put down that day, I couldn't live with the consequences of it happening again, what if that had been a child or a mum with a push chair. It broke my heart but I could not take the risk.


While I'm sure they're are valid reasons for spaying and castration. It's not always the right solution. But I always swear by having a bitch spayed if she is a pet and not used for showing or breeding.


I just thought I would share my experience with you.


----------



## Moosey

Does anyone know of any schemes or systems in the west midlands (Wolverhampton area) that could help with the cost of getting Jess spayed? For some reason PDSA goes by weight (I'm guessing something to do with the anaesthetic) and a rottweiler comes in at £90?!


----------



## zoe6660

my boy is going to be fixed monday so thats 3/6 done


----------



## Greenway

I'm going to sound like a horrible person and one of the 'immaculate pet owner' types, but if you can't afford to have it spayed, can you afford it?

I'm only saying that out of the fact that I'm barely affording to have my terrier bitch spayed from my own money. 

i could ask why you got a huge and expensive dog, but that's none of my business. Thinking about it's sensible upkeep is a big thing though.

I hope you have her insured too. I don't want to sound like a big downer on pet owners, but very many people don't think it through.


----------



## Greenway

amanda.saunders said:


> I had my great Dane done when he was 5years old, he had been no trouble non aggressive and brilliant. However after he was done he nearly bled to death after surgery and was in and out of the vets for more than 2 weeks.Anyway the long and the short of it was he turned aggressive attacked a German shepherd and nearly killed it, he cleared the gate and was gone. It took a metal clothes prop to make him let go. I made the decision to have him put down that day, I couldn't live with the consequences of it happening again, what if that had been a child or a mum with a push chair. It broke my heart but I could not take the risk.
> 
> 
> While I'm sure they're are valid reasons for spaying and castration. It's not always the right solution. But I always swear by having a bitch spayed if she is a pet and not used for showing or breeding.
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought I would share my experience with you.


That sounds out of character for any dog. I'm saddened to hear you had to have your dog put down, pleased to hear you made the right decision, but I'd say the castration and the bahaviour were unrelated circumstances. I still think you made the right decision. You may have had a 'loopy Dane' 

It happens in every breed,


----------



## tina-tots

I'm now in this position since I have a 5 1/2 month old female Shih Tzu. I have decided on getting her spayed, however, I have heard that I can have her 'done' before her first season..... Is it really necessary for her to have a season before the op?


----------



## lisadew24

It depends on the vet some do it before a season some do after the first I would speak to your vet, I'm hoping to get Sheldon my male dog castrated in October and he will be 1 year old I was told to wait a bit longer because he has undscended testicles and luckily one has came down


----------



## EmmyRVN

tina-tots said:


> I'm now in this position since I have a 5 1/2 month old female Shih Tzu. I have decided on getting her spayed, however, I have heard that I can have her 'done' before her first season..... Is it really necessary for her to have a season before the op?


It isn't necessary for her to, but there are pros and cons either way. 

If you spay a bitch before her first season there is an increased risk of urinary incontinence, especially if she leaks urine when excited or isn't 100% reliable with toilet training. On the positive, you obviously get no seasons and it almost completely removes the risk of some mammary tumours. If she is close to or showing any signs of a season your vet may decide it is too much of a risk however.

As for schemes near Wolverhampton, the PDSA is probably the best you will get, £90 is very good for the cost of the general anaesthetic, drugs used and the time and complexity of surgery on a dog that big. May be worth saving up! I will look out for any local schemes for you x


----------



## johnre14

EmmyRVN said:


> It isn't necessary for her to, but there are pros and cons either way.
> 
> If you spay a bitch before her first season there is an increased risk of urinary incontinence, especially if she leaks urine when excited or isn't 100% reliable with toilet training. On the positive, you obviously get no seasons and it almost completely removes the risk of some mammary tumours. If she is close to or showing any signs of a season your vet may decide it is too much of a risk however.
> 
> As for schemes near Wolverhampton, the PDSA is probably the best you will get, £90 is very good for the cost of the general anaesthetic, drugs used and the time and complexity of surgery on a dog that big. May be worth saving up! I will look out for any local schemes for you x


I agree, although its important to note that the risk of urinary incontinence is higher in a neutered bitch no matter what age she was neutered. 

I very much believe the benefits of neutering bitches far outweigh the risks. 
The decision to castrate male dogs is slightly more complex, however.

And I agree - £90 is an absolute bargain for neutering a rottie!! Lets remember, it is a major abdominal surgery after all. One must bear these costs in mind when obtaining a dog in the first place, especially the larger breeds where costs will generally be higher.


----------



## EmmyRVN

Apologies, I didn't make that clear reading it back, thank you!x


----------



## 1jacks1

*reply*

hi, welcome to this forum site here you can find lots of things ...
----------------------
 Top Ten classified website


----------

